# Project Worthy?



## New Guy from CR (Jul 20, 2020)

Hey all. Completely new to bikes, havent had one in probably some 20 years. Looking to get a cool "grocery getter". A guy here in rural Costa Rica has this up for sale, he says its a 50s Raleigh, I couldnt get a google image o pinterest hit to kind of match it.

Can anyone comment if this is possibly true?
Does anyone think its project worthy?
The guy is asking $85 and it about an 1 hour drive to get to it...

Hope someone can help me get started.

Thanks

Alvaro from CR


----------

